# Portmouth - Santander jan 2016



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

Any good deals available here, or how is the best way to book?
Mike


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Not cheap depending on your rig! The Pont Aven is the best ship, the 'Economie' vessels are not up to the same scratch and only a tiny bit cheaper! I can help with a discount code if you wanna pm me?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I booked via the Camping & Caravan Club. Got it £200 cheaper than my direct enquiry to Briteny Ferries!!
Did not use the economie vessel


----------

